# Las resistencias no duran en mi ducha eléctrica



## migsebas (Jul 16, 2012)

Instale una ducha eléctrica Lorenzetti y seguí todos los pasos de instalación correctamente, en la tercera vez de uso se quemo la resistencia, yo le había sacado el reductor de caudal. Alguien sabe del tema? es sencillo la instalación pero con respecto al caudal de agua no tengo idea.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 16, 2012)

Lo único que parece es que se quedó en seco la resistencia.


----------



## powerful (Jul 16, 2012)

Se supone que cuando el caudal llega a un mínimo no hay presión suficiente para que se unan los contactos y la resistencia no cierra el circuito, ergo, no hay disipación de potencia y no debería de quemarse.

Por aquí una ferretería grande importó los repuestos, las resistencias, y eran para 110Vac cuando aquí manejamos 220Vac.


----------



## migsebas (Jul 16, 2012)

Bueno gracias por sus respuestas ya compre otra resistencia la voy a armar devuelta a ver que pasa, siempre tengo en cuenta que antes de encender la resistencia hay que llenar dejar corren en frio el agua para que se llene el recipiente sino se quema yo hice eso y se quemo igual, pero bueno ovy a probar ,mañana


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 16, 2012)

powerful dijo:
			
		

> Se supone que cuando el caudal llega a un mínimo no hay presión suficiente para que se unan los contactos y la resistencia no cierra el circuito, ergo, no hay disipación de potencia y no debería de quemarse.
> 
> Por aquí una ferretería grande importó los repuestos, las resistencias, y eran para 110Vac cuando aquí manejamos 220Vac.



sabes que yo iva decir lo mismo,que se fijara si la resistencia era de 110 volt


----------



## powerful (Jul 16, 2012)

el-rey-julien, cual sería la "carita" para decir yo iba a decir lo mismo.

Medí la corriente con una pinza confiable hace buen tiempo y me marcaba para 220Vac ; en el mínimo 17A y en el máximo 35A, son: 3740W y 7700W , yo se que estoy en potencia , pero Ud. como el-rey cree que le debo colocar un dimmer o que se bañen rapidito. Tengo BTA40-600B como para regalar, solo que soy un poco malito . Además son para mis estabilizadores de potencia.

SALUDOS FORISTAS!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 16, 2012)

y que se bañen rapidito ,en dos minutos ¡¡
noo, yo le pondría un dimer y asunto arreglado ,lo regulas en 110 volt y listo


----------



## fernandob (Jul 16, 2012)

eficazmente hablando con un diodo alcanza, pero realmente el pico es mayor que lo que la R. espera.

esa potencia, y le pifiaron con lo de 220 -- 110v ..... medio que no hay salvacion.
y decime, no te va comprar otra de 110v y las pones en serie ?? 

una en el fondo de la olla y la otra en la ducha, la unica cosa para tener en cuenta es que cuando te bañas si o si tenes que poner la olla a calentar.

miralo desde el punto de vista de que salis de bañarte y tenes el puchero listo (carne, calditos, choclo, etc, etc, etc) .
siempre la cosa dual :
se cocina uno y se baña el o la otra.


----------



## powerful (Jul 16, 2012)

El-rey ya los tengo hecho , solo que nunca los instalé, tu sabes la fiaca.
Mañana mismo los instalo,...el termomagnético de 32A "cumpliría la función  sólo de switch"no saltaría,......claro sería para invierno!!! ,ahi le subo el voltaje al máximo!!!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 17, 2012)

de nuevo repito por que se me fue el tema a moderacion:

viste tu la seccion de los cables que tienes ?????


----------



## powerful (Jul 17, 2012)

fernandob, no se porqué nos moderó el-rey , parece que se está amanerando.
Viene con cables 12AWG (tramo corto de 10 cm aprox.), yo lo empalmo con Nº10AWG desde el inicio, como funcionan por pocos minutos (entre 10 a 15 minutos) los cables llegan a entibiar a 45-50ºC aprox.
La marca que se indica al inicio es la precursora viene de Brasil , las otras marcas son copia casi fiel de la original.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

moderado por fuera de tema,yo encabece la lista,era para limpiar un poco el tema de los rezos ,no es nada en contra de ustedes.si creen que algun aporte se perdio,solo escriban o avisen y listo asunto arreglado ¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2012)

por lo que veo cable 12 AWG = 3 mm

y encima un empalme...........ponele si vas a 17 amper, pero a 35 amper ......vas mal.
aunque pasar frio es pior, no ???? 

ah.y no le discuta al monarca que dicen que hay en el foro sotano con cepo y elementos de tortura.
el rey nunca se equivoca


----------



## andreae (Jul 28, 2013)

Hola buen dia tengo un problema con una ducha electrica para bañarse... lo que pasa es que le llega corriente por los cables probe con un multimetro y aparece que le llegan 110-120 voltios,,, pero pero! cuando la enciendo aparencen 0 voltios!! 
La resistencia no esta quemada, la ducha solo tiene pocos meses de uso y todo se ve bien solo que no entiendo por que se va la corriente cuando la pongo a calentar. El breaker/switch tambien esta nuevo y no sucede ningun corto circuito o algo asi..... que puede suceder?? como se puede desviar la corriente? probe con el tester combinaciones con los cables de corriente, neutro y polo a tierra y nada sale 0 voltios! ayuda porfisss! gracias! <3


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2013)

andreae dijo:


> Hola buen dia tengo un problema con una ducha electrica para bañarse... lo que pasa es que le llega corriente por los cables probe con un multimetro y aparece que le llegan _110-120 voltios,_,, pero pero! cuando la enciendo aparencen 0 voltios!!
> La resistencia no esta quemada, la ducha solo tiene pocos meses de uso y todo se ve bien solo que no entiendo por que se va la corriente cuando la pongo a calentar. El breaker/switch tambien esta nuevo y no sucede ningun corto circuito o algo asi..... que puede suceder?? como se puede desviar la corriente? probe con el tester combinaciones con los cables de corriente, neutro y polo a tierra y nada sale 0 voltios! ayuda porfisss! gracias! <3



En Argentina deben ser *220V*, no 110/120V.

Verifica de no tener falsocontactos en la instalación de la ducha, como estas tienen un alto consumo, suelen dañar las instalaciones.


----------



## Marce (Jul 28, 2013)

Fotos de la ducha? es el calefon comun? el que es un tanque y lleva una resistencia? o es ducha como el lavarmin? la perilla que tiene 3 temperaturas?


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 28, 2013)

andreae dijo:


> Hola buen dia tengo un problema con una ducha electrica para bañarse... lo que pasa es que le llega corriente por los cables probe con un multimetro y aparece que le llegan 110-120 voltios,,, pero pero! cuando la enciendo aparencen 0 voltios!!
> La resistencia no esta quemada, la ducha solo tiene pocos meses de uso y todo se ve bien solo que no entiendo por que se va la corriente cuando la pongo a calentar. El breaker/switch tambien esta nuevo y no sucede ningun corto circuito o algo asi..... que puede suceder?? como se puede desviar la corriente? probe con el tester combinaciones con los cables de corriente, neutro y polo a tierra y nada sale 0 voltios! ayuda porfisss! gracias! <3



tipico de un mal contacto, si esta apagada, la carga al medir es el tester o multimetro y por eso no importa la resistencia del mal contacto, cuando la enciendes se cae a 0 porque ya la carga es baja (la ducha) y ahora si importa el falso contacto, revisa las uniones de cables y o alambre, breaker, etc etc etc , chauuuuuu


----------



## andreae (Jul 28, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> tipico de un mal contacto, si esta apagada, la carga al medir es el tester o multimetro y por eso no importa la resistencia del mal contacto, cuando la enciendes se cae a 0 porque ya la carga es baja (la ducha) y ahora si importa el falso contacto, revisa las uniones de cables y o alambre, breaker, etc etc etc , chauuuuuu



Hola gracias a todos por responder  este es el tipo de ducha una foto similar







ok cuando pongo el tester en los dos cables les llega 110v si la ducha esta apagada sin correr agua, lo pongo en las terminales de cobre internas que se ven la imagen i tambien aparece 110-120v hago un test de si pasa corriente que hace un pitido el tester  y si todo esta bien, la resistencia, los cables internos etc

pero cuando la enciendo va! se pone en 0 todo y no calienta nada :S

voy a probar con otra toma de corriente a ver que pasa....


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 29, 2013)

Por el color de los cables, segurisimo tenes un mal contacto (se han calentado), chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 29, 2013)

abajo de la tapa que esta en la foto hay un diafragma, que cuando se llena de agua la ducha hace que suba y se produzca el paso de corriente entre los terminales y pase a la resistencia....
probaste eso!?


----------



## Marce (Jul 29, 2013)

Tal cual dice solaris, esa ducha es tipo las lavarmin, tube miles de problemas con la mia, es ree lindo cuando pasas de un calefon (el tacho con agua)  a un lavarmin, sale con una presion hermosa.. y hermoso es como gira el medidor de luz tambien   en el caso del lavarmin tiene 3 temperaturas y el 0 que es frio, la corriente es 10 20 y 30 amperes, es muuuy importante que tengas buena presion de agua y que la seccion del cable sea de 5mm, y lo mas importante es el cable a tierra (que en tu foto no esta pelado) la seguridad es lo primero, si lo pones a temperatura elevada y tenes poca presion de agua, el diafragma cierra el circuito pero el mismo se calienta porque la misma agua que circula por dentro evita que el circuito se sobrecaliente, revisa la perilla para variar la temperatura y asegurate que haga buen contacto entre terminales, no se ve sulfatado, pero podrias lijarle la superficie de contacto.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 29, 2013)

el problema no creo que este en la regadera.   el problema esta en la instalcion.   como te decian antes checa el breaker.    

me supongo que tienes un breaker independiente.  porque si fuera general, tambien se fuera la energia en toda tu casa.

abre la llave de la regadera.  y ve y checa a la salida del breaker, sino sale nada, checa a la entrada del breaker.  y asi para que vayas descartando.  saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 30, 2013)

Le esta faltando el neutro....


----------



## andreae (Dic 22, 2013)

Hola! he notado que tooodo lo que calienta en mi casa se arruina rapido! es decir estufas, duchas, secadoras de pelo.
En la estufa y la ducha he notado que las terminales se oxidan muy rapido y se deshacen y en la ducha aparece un polvito verde (color d*E* oxidacion del cobre creo). Los cables se deshacen literalmente hasta que se arruina las conexiones con las resistencias, aun asi le pongan un calibre de cable mas grueso siempre pasa lo mismo terminan todos corroidos.
Un electricista me dijo q*UE* era por que mi casa no tenia toma a tierra (o polo a tierra) lo raro es que hasta hace poco tuve este problema y antes no pasaba nada aun asi no habia eso de toma tierras.
Se como poner la toma a tierra con una varilla de cobre y el cable verde etc pero no se si de verdad es eso? lo voy a mandar a poner de todos modos... aaa mi casa es 110 toda no hay 220. Saludos y*-*gracias por su ayudita y buenos consejos!!  ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2013)

¿ Por que tu casa se alimenta con 220Vca ?


Al ser la instalación de *110Vca*, la corriente es del *doble* de valor y los cables deben ser del *doble* del calibre habitual.

Para evitar recalentamientos en los contactos debes colocar terminales y ! Muy bien colocados ¡, a mi gusto sería mejor "*Soldados*"

¿ Por que tu perfil dice Argentina pero escribes de Honduras ?


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 22, 2013)

andreae dijo:


> Hola! he notado que tooodo lo que calienta en mi casa se arruina rapido! es decir estufas, duchas, secadoras de pelo.
> En la estufa y la ducha he notado que las terminales se oxidan muy rapido y se deshacen y en la ducha aparece un polvito verde (color d*E* oxidacion del cobre creo). Los cables se deshacen literalmente hasta que se arruina las conexiones con las resistencias, aun asi le pongan un calibre de cable mas grueso siempre pasa lo mismo terminan todos corroidos.
> Un electricista me dijo q*UE* era por que mi casa no tenia toma a tierra (o polo a tierra) lo raro es que hasta hace poco tuve este problema y antes no pasaba nada aun asi no habia eso de toma tierras.
> Se como poner la toma a tierra con una varilla de cobre y el cable verde etc pero no se si de verdad es eso? lo voy a mandar a poner de todos modos... aaa mi casa es 110 toda no hay 220. Saludos y*-*gracias por su ayudita y buenos consejos!!  ...


 
@andreae, eso se debe a que en alguna parte de alguna instalación eléctrica esta haciendo masa el neutro, cuando se colocan aparatos eléctricos resistivos paoooo se queman, es porque en algún punto de la instalación de su casa esta haciendo un falso contacto como se suele decir aquí, le sugiero revisar todos los tomacorrientes de la casa y lámparas, en algún lado esta pelado el neutro y esta haciendo polo a tierra, y mucho mas que usted no tiene polo a tierra ya se podrá imaginar el estrago cuando el neutro hace contacto, daña cualquier aparato que tenga una potencia mayor a 100W, la sulfatación en los contactos de la regadera son muy normales, porque estos están expuestos a vapores de agua constante, pero la corrosión, oxidación y sulfatación de cables se deba a que vive en una zona muy cercana al mar, estas sales causan estragos en las instalaciones eléctricas, por ello hay que elegir un buen cable con un buen aislante, ya lo dice el viejo dicho lo barato sale caro.


----------



## LuisVonka (Jun 6, 2020)

Perdón por revivir el post, pero no quería abrir uno nuevo, mi novia tiene esos calefones eléctricos que consta de un a mochila con una resistencia de bronce (la medí y tiene 40ohms), el problema es que ya dos veces se le derrite las patitas de dicha resistencia, pensé en agregarle un diodo rectificador de 8A para que trabaje con un solo semiciclo aunque tarde mas en calentar...es factible para evitar fundir las resistencias ?


----------



## peperc (Jun 6, 2020)

LuisVonka dijo:


> Perdón por revivir el post, pero no quería abrir uno nuevo, mi novia tiene esos calefones eléctricos que consta de un a mochila con una resistencia de bronce (la medí y tiene 40ohms), el problema es que ya dos veces se le derrite las patitas de dicha resistencia, pensé en agregarle un diodo rectificador de 8A para que trabaje con un solo semiciclo aunque tarde mas en calentar...es factible para evitar fundir las resistencias ?


no hagas esa tonteria, lo que tenes que haceer es UN BUEN CONTACTO, vos veras como , y asi te durara un monton.


----------



## Osva agui (Ene 3, 2022)

Que pasa si pongo 2 resistencias en la regadera?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 4, 2022)

Que calienta el doble, o la cuarta parte. Depende.


----------



## Osva agui (Ene 4, 2022)

Muchas gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 4, 2022)

Osva agui dijo:


> Que pasa si pongo 2 resistencias en la regadera?


Y aumenta el doble las probabilidades de que algo salga mal.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 4, 2022)

Que pasa si me pongo 2 calzones y doble calcetin? 🤔


----------

